# How does Cyprus compare to Turkey?



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all Cypriot Expats. My husband and I were living in Dubai til the financial crisis hit. Now we are living in Turkey. Istanbul-Avrupa to be exact. I'm wondering if we made a mistake in not going to Cyprus instead. I was just wondering how life in Turkish Cyprus or the other Cyprus for that matter compares to living in Istanbul? Anyone know?


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe the cost of living in Greek Cyprus is higher that Turkey due to the Euro and the current exchange rates vs Sterling.


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

Speaking purely from what I saw as a child and during a visit to my parents house near Famagusta, the Turkish Occupied area of Cyprus is empty, undeveloped and has nothing of great interest. The Turks have built a casino on that side of the island in order to try and get some revenue (though any notes marked by the casino are likely to be rejected in the Republic of Cyprus), but apart from that there are some decent beaches. Everything has been left to decay mostly, including monuments and historic sites, so I would probably advise going to the North. Plus the border guards watch you and it's a little creepy.
The Greek side has flourished with tourism, trade and foreign investment. It is more pricey, but then they have well established water systems, electricity supplies and amenities, etc. The Greeks have always been fantastic to our family, as have the Turkish Cypriots who live and work there. In fact four generations of my family have dined in a resteraunt called 2nd Georges over the years, which goes to show how popular they are with our family!

I highly recommend the Greek Cypriot side and err on the side of caution when looking at the Northern occupied area (It is still not yet recognised by anyone except Turkey as the 'Northern Republic of Cyprus').


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

> Speaking purely from what I saw as a child and during a visit to my parents house near Famagusta, the Turkish Occupied area of Cyprus is empty, undeveloped and has nothing of great interest. The Turks have built a casino on that side of the island in order to try and get some revenue (though any notes marked by the casino are likely to be rejected in the Republic of Cyprus), but apart from that there are some decent beaches. Everything has been left to decay mostly, including monuments and historic sites, so I would probably advise going to the North. Plus the border guards watch you and it's a little creepy.
> The Greek side has flourished with tourism, trade and foreign investment. It is more pricey, but then they have well established water systems, electricity supplies and amenities, etc. The Greeks have always been fantastic to our family, as have the Turkish Cypriots who live and work there. In fact four generations of my family have dined in a resteraunt called 2nd Georges over the years, which goes to show how popular they are with our family!
> 
> I highly recommend the Greek Cypriot side and err on the side of caution when looking at the Northern occupied area (It is still not yet recognised by anyone except Turkey as the 'Northern Republic of Cyprus').


I think you ment you would advise against going to the north lol Plus all the fighting over who the land belongs to at the moment is not good make sure you watch what you buy out there if you plan on buying as you may find it is worth nothing as quiet a few people have found out already as courts have said the land has to be returned to owner and they get nothing!!!!


----------

